# Spotting before transfer



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am due to have my fet in 5 days , I started on crinone this morning. However I have been spotting since - fresh blood not brown . Very minimal. I have called the clinic and I need to go in for a scan tomorrow . This is my 4th FET and my first experience of this type of bleeding. 

Has anybody had a similar experience? What the chances the transfer will be cancelled?

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Same happened to me an unfortunately it got cancelled. They said I could still have it transferred but I said no though my dh was saying should of cos we couldn't see forsee future (obv).I didn't want to waste my last 2 embryos by putting them back in less than perfect conditions.Luckily 2nd time it worked an I have a 7mth old.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya

Thanks for the reply . I went to the clinic today for a scan - they said everything looked perfect. No fluid visible anywhere - the lining was a nice and plump 10mm . As the spotting only occurred twice yesterday and has not happened again they are putting it down to the crinone . The transfer is still on schedule but if anymore spotting I need to call them As soon as!

I think I am ok with this as the bleeding was mini and now gone 

Thanks again
Boggler


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Quick update - in case anybody has similar issue in future - had my transfer today and turns out I actually have a cervical polyp (spelling bad) . RE said shouldn't effect transfer but may have been the cause of the bleeding !

Boggler


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Boggler, fingers crossed for you. I've just had a tiny bit of spotting and phoned my clinic, I'm due for FET tomorrow and they've said they'll scan me before transfer tomorrow. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya flips 

Hope ur transfer went ok and your pupo and in the dreaded tww!!!

Regards 

Boggler


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Boggler, nobody seemed to know anything about a scan when we got there, so transfer went ahead anyway. No spotting yesterday but a fair bit of brownish discharge this morning. I'm trying to put it down to yesterday's rummaging! At my last smear the nurse said there was an erosion on my cervix (and was surprised when I said I didn't get any mid cycle or post sex bleeding) so I'm blaming that. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

I too had a small bit of spotting after the transfer. The last time this happened was 5 cycles ago! On my successful one! So here is hoping its a good sign for both of us!!


----------

